# ga-990fxa-ud3 VRMs fried on extra rig



## yesyesloud (Mar 17, 2015)

'sup beloved TPU buddies. Please take underlined information into kind consideration to answer like a hero. Skip the rest if you will.

First of all, I only need advice on decent motherboards that fit fx-9590 based on actual experience, considering its massive power draw. Nothing else, thanks.

Here's the current compatibility list.

Having a spare gpu and noticing fx-9xxx monster price drops, I decided to build a machine similar to my main one (same main specs apart from ram brand, cpu _rebrand_ and slightly more powerful psu).

Processor: AMD FX-9590 @ 4.9GHz 1.45v (LLC at High)
Motherboard: Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 v1.1
Cooling: Corsair H100i on CPU. Gelid Icy Vision on 7970.
Memory: 8GB (2x4GB) Kingston PC19200 DDR3 @ 1866Mhz
Video Card(s): AMD Radeon HD 7970.
Hard Disk(s): Kingspec 256GB sata III SSD
Sound Card:video card hdmi
Power Supply: Akasa Venom 850W Modular PSU
Software: Manjaro Linux, Windows 8.1
Case: open world, lying horizontally​
Prime had been stable for about 1 day until VRMs smoked the motherboard to instant death.

Yep, VRMs smoked.

From experience with my main pc, GA-990FXA-UD3 v1.1 can be a solid board.

However, mobo manufacturers also seem to run lotteries - there are terrible overheat stories even about Asus Sabertooth 990fx R2.0 + fx-9590. I'm lost.

Thus I'd like to know which model is less random in the heat department at 220W+ cpu draws. Or at least reliable (won't die), regardless of heat.

Whereas 990FXA-UD3 v1.1 is not meant to support fx-9590, gigabyte actually released support for it in bios f10e AGESA code.

I wonder what actual hardware difference there is in VRM that would make 990FXA-UD3 (even UD5) rev 3.0 run extreme TDP cpus supposedly more stable, as their physical specifications are the same (8+2 phase CPU VRM 140W-rated) and it all comes down to taking excessive power (220W). Sincerely, it has the same chances to fry.

I know better now: despite some brands show off their military/space-crazy-class materials supporting fx-9590, no motherboard features 220W-rated VRMs for AM3+, although I have actually ran FX-8350 at 4.85GHz 1.5v stable for a couple of weeks on my main rig (990FXA-UD3 v1.1).

I did my homework through a week-long research and came to no grand conclusion, thus experienced users as to this specific sort of hardware are the ones able to solve this puzzle.

Everyone else is welcome of course and no side appointment will go unanswered (welcome, wisdom masters).


----------



## PHaS3 (Mar 17, 2015)

For me, I would go with the MSI 990FXA-GD80. I had the GD65 with my Phenom II 1100T, which I had overclocked to ~4.2GHz. That used about 220W at that speed IIRC, and it ran fine. The only thing that killed it in the end was lightning, the VRMs where fine for my large power draw. The GD80 *should* perform similar if not better. That being said, I checked now and I see the 9590 isn't on the CPU compatibility list for that board, even though you have it listed as compatible, so I am now unsure about the MSI option. 

If it was me, I would look at these two:

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7
Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0

 I would avoid anything lower than the 990X or FX, so 970 is out straight away.

Hope that helps a bit at least


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2015)

That board from Giga should have been fine... 8+2 power phase and its heatsinked well. http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database
Likely just an anomaly IMO.

Most that know AMD and octo processors, particularly with overclocking, stay away from MSI boards. They do not have a great track record at my home site (many pieces of anecdotal woes).


----------



## RadFX (Mar 17, 2015)

I used a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 V3.0 for a few months with my AMD FX 9370@4.8ghz. It fried the VRU's (Smoking like yours) and Cpu at the same time. I've been running the 990FXA-UD3 V4.0 for about 10 months now and it's been fine. Unfortunately the replacement FX9370 doesn't seem to be very overclock friendly like the last one.


----------



## peche (Mar 17, 2015)

well if i had to buy a AM3+ board for a FX fur sure i will get one those:

Best Motherboard for FX Series...
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#ov
Still a solid option:
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4455#ov
Third but not less important: 
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4397#ov

Also those ones, on the cheapass side:
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4591#ov
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4642#ov
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3781#ov

Gigabyte for life... 

Regards,


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 17, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> That board from Giga should have been fine... 8+2 power phase and its heatsinked well. http://www.overclock.net/t/946407/amd-motherboards-vrm-info-database
> Likely just an anomaly IMO.
> 
> Most that know AMD and octo processors, particularly with overclocking, stay away from MSI boards. They do not have a great track record at my home site (many pieces of anecdotal woes).


The rev1.1 of the UD3 is a double 4+1 VRM and the parts used were seriously sub par I think it has 20A MOSFETS. That's why there are 4 major revisions of the board. MSI boards are even worse the GD80 is hit miss but the lower end stuff is insta kill above 200W power draw. ASUS high TDP motherboards like the Sabertooth and Crosshair uses monstrous VRMs but they are by no means efficient when you push large amounts of power through them and they get really really hot(no fire just hot) so it's advised to put a fan over them. 
Here's how I would choose AM3+ boards if I had no money restrictions:
Crosshair V Formula-Z
Sabertooth 990FX
990FXA-UD3 rev4.0
970A-UD3P (same VRM as 990FXA-UD3)
bellow that it's all fire hazards


----------



## Countryside (Mar 17, 2015)

I would recommend Sabertooth 990FX


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 17, 2015)

Peche... you are hilarious with the Giga4L comment. Anyway, the last three you listed, only one of those would be called serviceable for overclocking an FX Octo my man... look at the VRM database I linked up. 

Builzoid nailed it for us all!



> Here's how I would choose AM3+ boards if I had no money restrictions:
> Crosshair V Formula-Z
> Sabertooth 990FX
> 990FXA-UD3 rev4.0
> ...


----------



## peche (Mar 17, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Peche... you are hilarious with the Giga4L comment. Anyway, the last three you listed, only one of those would be called serviceable for overclocking an FX Octo my man... look at the VRM database I linked up.
> 
> Builzoid nailed it for us all!




I was excited to tell everyone how good have been giga motherboard and products for me!

thanks for your comment dude


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 17, 2015)

PHaS3 said:


> For me, I would go with the MSI 990FXA-GD80. I had the GD65 with my Phenom II 1100T, which I had overclocked to ~4.2GHz. That used about 220W at that speed IIRC, and it ran fine. The only thing that killed it in the end was lightning, the VRMs where fine for my large power draw. The GD80 *should* perform similar if not better. That being said, I checked now and I see the 9590 isn't on the CPU compatibility list for that board, even though you have it listed as compatible, so I am now unsure about the MSI option.
> 
> If it was me, I would look at these two:
> 
> ...


MSI 990FXA-GD80V2, a newer version, seems to support fx-9xxx.

I'll research those more thoroughly. Thanks!



EarthDog said:


> Most that know AMD and octo processors, particularly with overclocking, stay away from MSI boards. They do not have a great track record at my home site (many pieces of anecdotal woes).



I'll certainly give that a good check out. I need to avoid anything that burns with 8 cores at 4.7GHz+ 1.45v+. Thanks



RadFX said:


> I used a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 V3.0 for a few months with my AMD FX 9370@4.8ghz. It fried the VRU's (Smoking like yours) and Cpu at the same time. I've been running the 990FXA-UD3 V4.0 for about 10 months now and it's been fine. Unfortunately the replacement FX9370 doesn't seem to be very overclock friendly like the last one.



I'm sorry to hear your story. But hey, if the processor died along with the motherboard, maybe it couldn't take 4.8GHz very well too (fx-9370 often has less overclocking room than fx-8350).

Nice to know 990FXA-UD3 V4.0 seems better. Thanks



peche said:


> well if i had to buy a AM3+ board for a FX fur sure i will get one those:
> 
> Best Motherboard for FX Series...
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3880#ov
> ...


I'll bear in mind your top 2. We've already got a story of fried UD3 rev. 3 on topic. Let's say I can't afford cheapass right now 



buildzoid said:


> The rev1.1 of the UD3 is a double 4+1 VRM and the parts used were seriously sub par I think it has 20A MOSFETS. That's why there are 4 major revisions of the board. MSI boards are even worse the GD80 is hit miss but the lower end stuff is insta kill above 200W power draw. ASUS high TDP motherboards like the Sabertooth and Crosshair uses monstrous VRMs but they are by no means efficient when you push large amounts of power through them and they get really really hot(no fire just hot) so it's advised to put a fan over them.
> Here's how I would choose AM3+ boards if I had no money restrictions:
> Crosshair V Formula-Z
> Sabertooth 990FX
> ...


False advertisement?




On the other hand, I'm almost in for a Crosshair V



Countryside said:


> I would recommend Sabertooth 990FX


The 2.0, I suppose.

Anyway, can you tell me about your experience with ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 if possible? Is it good for overclocking?

Thanks!



EarthDog said:


> Peche... you are hilarious with the Giga4L comment. Anyway, the last three you listed, only one of those would be called serviceable for overclocking an FX Octo my man... look at the VRM database I linked up.
> Builzoid nailed it for us all!


Tis tru, I need an overclocker alive at 4.8GHz+ 



peche said:


> I was excited to tell everyone how good have been giga motherboard and products for me!
> 
> thanks for your comment dude


My living 990fxa-ud3 rev 1.1 (which I purchased used) can take an fx-8350 at 4.8GHz 1.5v, drawing at least the same amount of power a fx-9590 would.

I also love gigabyte. Great looking, solid boards when you get a good one.

Just don't wanna risk atm, so maybe UD7


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah go with the UD7, sabertooth or CHVz IMO. They're really the only ones capable of pushing these big cores to the limits and live to tell about it.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 17, 2015)

*yesyesloud*
Anyway, can you tell me about your experience with ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0 if possible? Is it good for overclocking?
Thanks!


No problem  M5A99FX PRO R2.0 6+2 power phase its decent for overclock and i had no problems with my 8350 but if u want to squeeze the 9590 go with Sabertooth 990FX it handels more stress and lasts longer.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 17, 2015)

yesyesloud said:


> False advertisement?
> View attachment 63455
> On the other hand, I'm almost in for a Crosshair V


It's technically not false advertisement since there are 8+2 phases they just suck and are driven by a 4+1 controller so they run at lower frequencies than if they were run on an 8+2 controller.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 17, 2015)

dude really
you bought a 9590 and a mid-rage board and proceeded to overclock it
what did you think was gonna happen
most high-end boards have issues running a 95xx CPU at stock,let alone clocking it
a 9590 will draw north of 220W at stock ... overclocked you are looking at well over 250 perhaps even north of 300 ... not many boards will handle that not even the sabertooth


----------



## Countryside (Mar 17, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> dude really
> you bought a 9590 and a mid-rage board and proceeded to overclock it
> what did you think was gonna happen
> most highend boards have issues running a 95xx CPU at stock,let alone clocking it
> id bail on AMD ASAP you are wasting your time and money



Take it easy dear member you have gone to far, we are here to help not to criticize


----------



## dredeziel (Mar 17, 2015)

I have two gaming PC's.  My main is a Asus Sabertooth z87 with i7 4790k and two 780 GTX's.  My other it a Asus Crosshair Formula Z with a 9590 overclocked at 4.9 with a corsair h100i cooling it and two 760 GTX's.  My AMD gaming system has been running at 4.9 since the day the 9590's came out.  Sooooooo...I would Highly recommend the Asus Crosshair Formula Z for your amd gaming needs...Just Saying.  Side note:  Intel is better imho..


----------



## yesyesloud (Mar 17, 2015)

Countryside said:


> No problem  M5A99FX PRO R2.0 6+2 power phase its decent for overclock and i had no problems with my 8350 but if u want to squeeze the 9590 go with Sabertooth 990FX it handels more stress and lasts longer.


That's really nice. What's your fx-8350 maximum stable clock on that board?

I'm asking that because it's supposed to handle fx-9590 natively and I'm taking all options into consideration at the moment. 



OneMoar said:


> dude really
> you bought a 9590 and a mid-rage board and proceeded to overclock it
> what did you think was gonna happen
> most high-end boards have issues running a 95xx CPU at stock,let alone clocking it
> a 9590 will draw north of 220W at stock ... overclocked you are looking at well over 250 perhaps even north of 300 ... not many boards will handle that not even the sabertooth


Oh well, now I've been properly educated, dewdz... 

Jokes apart, I can run my FX-8350 at 4.85GHz 1.5v+ (voltage even increases LLC-wise) on my good old ga-990fxa-ud3 rev 1.1, stable, averagely drawing same power amounts this FX-9590 would (220w+).

I got a "clone" board because my main one has been really solid and specially for there's no definite answer to the 220W+ 1.5v+ hogs.

Unfortunately, it wasn't much of a clone.

As you probably know, in great detail as it seems, how exactly AMD hardware behaves lately, FX-9590 is just select FX-8350, at stock clock & voltage preset way higher.

I can run that FX-9590 on my main system normally, but as of now I aim to build a new one as my FX-8350 already does the same job essentially.

Besides, regarding FX-9590, 4.9GHz is not even its top stock _turbo _speed. If you have a good board and enormous cooling, you're all set.

Thanks for your kind attention.



dredeziel said:


> I have two gaming PC's.  My main is a Asus Sabertooth z87 with i7 4790k and two 780 GTX's.  My other it a Asus Crosshair Formula Z with a 9590 overclocked at 4.9 with a corsair h100i cooling it and two 760 GTX's.  My AMD gaming system has been running at 4.9 since the day the 9590's came out.  Sooooooo...I would Highly recommend the Asus Crosshair Formula Z for your amd gaming needs...Just Saying.  Side note:  Intel is better imho..


Hey, I'll take a very close look at reviews on that motherboard. That's a great report, thanks.

As for AMDxIntel off-topic heat... i7 4790 is better than FX-9590 at gaming, for sure. I wouldn't even consider buying a 9590 the day it came out, not at that expense back then, probably not even if I rolled  5GHz+ under water. Talking about current prices, however, I find FX-9590 nice.


----------



## Countryside (Mar 18, 2015)

*yesyesloud*
That's really nice. What's your fx-8350 maximum stable clock on that board?
I'm asking that because it's supposed to handle fx-9590 natively and I'm taking all options into consideration at the moment. 


With the H100i cooling i stayed at stable 4,7GHz so using 9590 at stock speed no problem, but if you want to overclock 9590 then you need high end mobo like Sabertooth R2.0 or Formula Z


----------



## Johan45 (Mar 18, 2015)

@yesyesloud 
I have run an assortment of FX chips. I own a Sabertooth, a CHVz and the M5A99FX Pro R2. I have tried the 9370 in the M5A and I honestly felt it was too much for that board. I wouldn't run it (M5A) at more than about 4.5 for 24/7 use with an 8 core FX. It's a good board just a bit shy in the power delivery for my tastes. I now run a 9370 on the Sabertooth with a TT AIO at 4.7 daily as my HTPC/Gamer and IMO it's a good combination.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 18, 2015)

I would just a 990fxa-UD3 r4.0. I am running a couple of them and they are really great boards. Also they revised to vrm cooling so it's pretty much the same as the ud5/7.


----------



## peche (Mar 18, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I would just a 990fxa-UD3 r4.0. I am running a couple of them and they are really great boards. Also they revised to vrm cooling so it's pretty much the same as the ud5/7.


thats a important review, some day i will get one 990FX for my proyect with knoox's FX6300, 

Regards,


----------



## Countryside (Mar 19, 2015)

One more good mobo for 9590 is ASRock 990FX Extreme9


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

Agreed!
AsRock motherboards are solid options now days,


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 19, 2015)

Over the holidays, I won an AMD FX-9590 CPU with Liquid Cooling from AMD.
It came with a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 rev. 4.0 Mainboard.

I'm guessing that the rev. 4.0 board has the proper power handling circuitry to survive life with the FX-9590.
I plan to build this later on today.


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

Revision "X.X" means that the motherboard has suffered modifications on some of their componets for improvements on its performance, 
Scumbag gigabyte is well know for doing 10.000 revisions of the same board and graphic card... also they will launch a new revision of your current motherboard the day after you purchased yours... 

Regards,


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks like Gigabyte just released another 990fxa board. Hmm did not see that coming. It looks sweet as hell too. It's an updated UD5 board.


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Looks like Gigabyte just released another 990fxa board. Hmm did not see that coming. It looks sweet as hell too. It's an updated UD5 board.


can't believe it ...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 19, 2015)

peche said:


> can't believe it ...


Strange as hell considering Am3+ is supposed to be a dead socket yet they released a new board. They also released new revisions of the standard UD5 and the UD3. Maybe they know something we don't


----------



## Countryside (Mar 19, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Strange as hell considering Am3+ is supposed to be a dead socket yet they released a new board. They also released new revisions of the standard UD5 and the UD3. Maybe they know something we don't



Maybe so
A tale to be told begins thus.


----------



## peche (Mar 19, 2015)

support for new FX processor ?
maybe


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 19, 2015)

Can't go wrong with CHV
I love mine..
If you're not having luck with anything else..the CHV will not let you down..
..except for dropping power on Areca in the middle of a pcm05 run ..
might would help to hook up the BBU.


----------

